# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام در کنکور

## cerberus

سلام به یک یک دوستان کنکوری و غیر کنکوری  :Yahoo (1): 
من سال سوم تجربی ام . میتونم برای کنکور 95 ثبت نام کنم ؟
اگه میشه چه قدر هزینه داره ؟

----------


## Amin ZD

نچ نمی تونی
چرا ؟‌چون که نمیتونی کد دیپلم بگیری

----------


## khaan

شما کدرهگیری دیپلم نداری نمیتونی

----------

